# What Will the Babies Look Like



## RoxxRabbits32 (Feb 22, 2016)

I bred my Mini Rex's and was wondering if anyone had any guesses as to what the babies will look like.


----------



## RoxxRabbits32 (Feb 22, 2016)

I forgot to attach the pictures.

This is the buck
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1456166070.876282.jpg


And this is the doe
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1456166095.826499.jpg


----------



## Azerane (Feb 23, 2016)

Colour genetics is beyond me, but it's possible to work it out if you know what they're carrying. Otherwise you usually can't know just from what colour the parents are.


----------



## RoxxRabbits32 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 1, 2016)

Do you know what color your rabbits are? The buck looks broken chin and the doe looks like a sable chinchilla maybe? If so you will probably get agouti babies and some might be Sable Chins as well


----------



## RoxxRabbits32 (Mar 4, 2016)

The buck is a broken lilac or opal I believe (his coat has lightened up since I took the picture), but I am unsure of what color the doe is. I have been told that she is a blue point, but I think her saddle is too dark for that.


----------



## RoxxRabbits32 (Mar 4, 2016)

When I typed my last post I was not thinking about which buck I was talking about. The one pictured is actually a broken chinchilla. My bad!


----------

